# atom bomb, bombshell, charge, device, explosive, grenade, hydrogen bomb, mine



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been blown up, and blown away badly. Doug (monsoon) has really destroyed me.

...It all started one fine day a few months ago when I showed some interest in pipes. Doug took it upon himself to "ease" me in with a huge selection of tobacco and two cob pipes. After a month or so of experimenting I realized that I like smoking pipes and decided to hatch a plan of my own on Doug for getting me started. So I carved him a JPH original pipe and bombed him with that plus some tobacco goods.

...Well today I got home from a great C-bus weekend/herf..and to my total surprise there is a package waiting for me....I saw the return address and was immediately nervous. For good reason too because in this package contained a bunch of goodies:

A beautiful new Savinelli, bulldog shape pipe....F-in unreal (pics don't do it justice)
A sweet pipe tool with wood grain handles
Some Savanelli balsa system filters
Peterson Irish oak baccy
Mac Barren vanilla cream
Diehl briar fox (Virginia cake)

I'm left speechless by this....I have no speech


















Doug, This is an incredible bomb....really incredible. I can't wait to fire up the pooch (Doug's favorite shape btw). I'm really blown away with joy... what a treat.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Another Pipe Bomb. Those things are dangerous. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That is one nice hit ya took there.:ss


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a sweet looking pipe, Jeremy. Best of luck with it!

Nice one Doug! :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Outstanding! Great looking pipe for a great BOTL, from another. WTG, Doug!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Another Pipe bomb.

Looks like some great stuff. p 

Enjoy the pipe booty.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

i bet that left a mark!:tu


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Thats awesome!!! Doug is a hell of a BOTL.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tu :tu :tu :ss :dr


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice. love the shape. no wonder he took interest in my Sasieni bulldog yesterday at the herf (same shape as that one).

in regards to that tamper/tool. it's very nice, the blade/scraper part comes in handy, as well as the pick. just beware of the tamper portion, as mine came off within the first week of owning it. EASILY FIXED though, i just used superglue and it hasn't moved since. not saying yours will, but if it does, it's easy to fix - they work great.

good job, doug.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

there have been a number of pipe bombs going around lately. nice!!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice bomb... Why do I want to refer to ziploc samples of pipe tobacco as shrapnel?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Beaaaaaaaaaaaaaautiful...

What a fricking hit.

The pipetool is gorgeous


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Very nice bomb... Why do I want to refer to ziploc samples of pipe tobacco as shrapnel?


:tpd: p

SWWEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice pipe and smokables.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great hit!!!

Having never smoked a pipe before, that is one fine looking pipe you got there!! :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

UNreal! Doug is on a rampage!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> nice. love the shape. no wonder he took interest in my Sasieni bulldog yesterday at the herf (same shape as that one).
> 
> in regards to that tamper/tool. it's very nice, the blade/scraper part comes in handy, as well as the pick. just beware of the tamper portion, as mine came off within the first week of owning it. EASILY FIXED though, i just used superglue and it hasn't moved since. not saying yours will, but if it does, it's easy to fix - they work great.
> 
> good job, doug.


I can see where the tamper might have that problem....I own the exact same one, though & carry it in my front jeans pocket all the time without issue. That's good to know, though, so if needed I know how to fix it up. I think I have used the poker portion of that tool to open up more plugged cigars, than anything else ... heh ... works nice for that as well.

I have to admit that as I was packing that Savinelli up, I kept holding it in my hand ..... thought about keeping it & finding you another ..... really wanted to test a bowl out of it ... lol. But, I went to the store that day specifically to pick up some Dunhill 965 and look for a pipe for Jeremy for this bomb. I think the deep red color on that one drew me ... and when I saw that it was a "sitter" (standing), I snagged it. Plus, I found a trio of Savinelli Lollos that I picked up, so it was a damn good day at the B&M.

Hope the puppy gives ya some good years of enjoyment .... It couldn't have found a better home than in yours, Jeremy.

Doug


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, Excellent bomb, WTG Doug :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Heck of a pipe bomb! Nice work Doug.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I've had the pleasure of herfing with Doug and I gotta say that he's the ahem- BOMB! Nice job bro!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> I've had the pleasure of herfing with Doug and I gotta say that he's the ahem- BOMB! Nice job bro!


That was really bad, Pete....:r


----------

